# Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (Spark plugs, DV, PCV)



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

Below is a list which has been compiled of the most popular and/or effective solutions to common problems associated with the 2.0T FSI for both stock and "chipped" vehicles. 
Always compare the part numbers from these items to the parts on YOUR car - you may already have the latest part.
Please post with additional part numbers, fixes, and new products to help keep this as current as possible!









*Spark Plugs:* 
NGK BKR7EIX (Iridium, one heat range cooler than factory plugs)
_Source: http://www.sparkplugs.com 
Price: ~$35.00 (4 Spark Plugs) including shipping
_
A plug gap of .028-.030 seems to be performing quite well. The NGK BKR7EIX plugs are gapped at .030 right out of the box.

*Diverter Valve:*
Revised "C" Diverter Valve - 06F 145 710 C
_Source: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0tfix
Price: $51.95 (ON SALE as of 1/8/2007)_

*"Improved" PCV Valve ("Pressure Regulator Valve") and Related Parts*
Valve - 06F 129 101 G

_ Source: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0tfix
Price: $51.95_
Gasket - 06F 103 483 E
_Source: Http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0tfix
Price: $35.95_
Hose - 06F 103 215 A
_ Source: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0tfix
Price: $42.95_


_Modified by (mkV)Jetta2.0t at 3:11 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

this is a great idea.


----------



## Aznfobbert (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks for starting this thread


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

that looks about right. as fot the DV valve, u can get the forge one when it comes out


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

The valve part no should be:
06F-129-101-G , *NOT* E


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (doofoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doofoo* »_The valve part no should be:
06F-129-101-G , *NOT* E

Fixed! Thanks for the help.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Why are new spark plugs needed


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_Why are new spark plugs needed









They aren't "needed" I just posted the part number for good replacement plugs.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Torkles)*

Let me interject here...
This thread was not started for the sake of argument. Period. My request to keep this thread clean of argument may piss some people off. However, we've had plenty of bickering, pissing contests, big wang contests, "I'm right, you're wrong" battles, and so on.
So... from here on let's only have constructive conversation that relates DIRECTLY to the topic.
I don't care if you guys want to argue about this and that - just take it to another thread, OK? 
THANKS! 










_Modified by (mkV)Jetta2.0t at 12:51 AM 12-31-2006_


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_
Let me interject here...
This thread was not started for the sake of argument. Period. My request to keep this thread clean of argument may piss some people off. However, we've had plenty of bickering, pissing contests, big wang contests, "I'm right, you're wrong" battles, and so on.
So... from here on let's only have constructive conversation that relates DIRECTLY to the topic.
I don't care if you guys want to argue about this and that - just take it to another thread, OK? 
THANKS! 









_Modified by (mkV)Jetta2.0t at 12:51 AM 12-31-2006_

I agree 100%...let's keep it on topic
Mike


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I was not arguing i just asked a question. I posted that question in my own topic and no one wanted to respond. So i figured to ask it in here. Calm down if i wanted to argue u would know it. Im just trying to see if i should change them.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_I was not arguing i just asked a question. I posted that question in my own topic and no one wanted to respond. So i figured to ask it in here. Calm down if i wanted to argue u would know it. Im just trying to see if i should change them.









No no no, it wasn't you, you're fine! A few others just decided to start a debate in the wrong place and we had those certain posts removed.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

ooo My bad







I thought u were talking to me


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Do the 07s have upgraded dv and/or pcv?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

Think you could add the recommended gap for the plugs at the top as well? Also lets get this added to a FAQ or something too


----------



## psychobooe (Dec 4, 2006)

This is some good info guys. I just picked up an 06 GLI for my wife and I plan on chipping it in a few months. I'll definitely be doing these mods just to be safe. 
Random question. How hard is it to change out the PCV valve on the 2.0T? It's a real PITA on my WRX. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## mmart6545 (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (psychobooe)*

Is the upgraded PCV valve and hose a proven fix yet? Werent the initial users having problems and going back to the digital hippy mod?
I have the check valve intstalled but I dont like its reliablity. I feel that it is hacked together and much prefer an OEM solution.


----------



## manyDUBs (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

Do they check valve and DV fixes apply to the 07 GTIs?


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (manyDUBs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manyDUBs* »_Do they check valve and DV fixes apply to the 07 GTIs?

Only way you'll know is to stick your head under the hood and check the part numbers.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (mmart6545)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmart6545* »_Is the upgraded PCV valve and hose a proven fix yet? Werent the initial users having problems and going back to the digital hippy mod?
I have the check valve intstalled but I dont like its reliablity. I feel that it is hacked together and much prefer an OEM solution. 


They had problems because crew217's original information mentioned nothing about the updated hose. If you use the new OEM "G" PCV valve, you NEED the new hose.
If you're running my fix, and having no problems, you don't need any other parts.
If you're running my fix, have no boost problems, but still see oil coming from the oil fill area... then either you need the updated hose, or you can go with the full blown OEM PCV assembly (PCV, hose, gasket) and ditch my solution.


----------



## Jeffaz (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Where exactly do you see the oil if the pvc valve fails? Ive just started seeing my boost drop to 5-10 so its probably the dv but I want to be able to tell the dealer about both. Thanks


----------



## Jeffaz (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Jeffaz)*

oops!!!!! pcv valve


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Jeffaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeffaz* »_Where exactly do you see the oil if the pvc valve fails?


That's not a true symptom, as you'll see oil in the intake REGARDLESS of the condition of the PCV valve.


----------



## vwfrank84 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

could someone post where to get everything,?


----------



## Aznfobbert (Jun 29, 2006)

where's the cheapest place to get those ngk's?


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Aznfobbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznfobbert* »_where's the cheapest place to get those ngk's?

EBAY $31.00 plus $6 to ship is what I paid (of course for set of 4 not each) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (jaybird722)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybird722* »_EBAY $31.00 plus $6 to ship is what I paid (of course for set of 4 not each) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I just saw them for $7.10/ea somewhere... if I find the link again I'll post it up. But, Froogle is your friend


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

I got mine from Sparkplugs.com and used the "dodgetalk" coupon for 5% (I think) off. My order total was $35.36 for a set of 4 shipped.
In fact, UPS just brought them as I was typing this post!


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

I think this thread could earn a sticky if it briefly summarized the problems that each part is supposed to fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_I think this thread could earn a sticky if it briefly summarized the problems that each part is supposed to fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I just started the thread, I'm no expert







If somebody would post up that info I would gladly add it to the original post.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_I got mine from Sparkplugs.com and used the "dodgetalk" coupon for 5% (I think) off. My order total was $35.36 for a set of 4 shipped.
In fact, UPS just brought them as I was typing this post!

Do they come pre-gapped for the 2.0T?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_Do they come pre-gapped for the 2.0T?

I believe most people will tell you the same thing... never touch the gap on side-gapped ngk plugs. Check to make sure the gaps look even (for multi-electrode plugs) to ensure they didn't get dinged in shipping, and that's it.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

I edited the original post to include various prices and sources. Post up with additional parts and sources/prices so we can make this as complete as possible!
JD


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
I believe most people will tell you the same thing... never touch the gap on side-gapped ngk plugs. Check to make sure the gaps look even (for multi-electrode plugs) to ensure they didn't get dinged in shipping, and that's it.

Thanks for the info!

_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_I edited the original post to include various prices and sources. Post up with additional parts and sources/prices so we can make this as complete as possible!
JD

On the spark plugs, thats $35 for 4 right? Other than that you did a great job with this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (milan616)*

Thanks JD
Great Thread
w/ up to date ECS info and ALL...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (jaybird722)*

i have 12,000 miles, do i need to worry about any of these now?


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

Nice info


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i have 12,000 miles, do i need to worry about any of these now?

Not unless your current parts are failing.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## desean81 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

How about revision "D" coilpacks? For those of us with intermittent misfires that the dealer refuses to address.







Part no's for those would be nice too!
Thanks!
EDIT: Called VW and got my own answer. *07K905715-D* is the part number for the revision D coilpacks. Dealers in Canada don't seem to have these in stock as of yet. Apparently ECS is first out of the gates with these ones!


_Modified by desean81 at 6:26 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## bigred35 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (desean81)*

What is the recommended interval to change the spark plugs? I have over 26K+ on my 2006 manual trans. I think before 30K but could be wrong.
-SC


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (bigred35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigred35* »_What is the recommended interval to change the spark plugs? I have over 26K+ on my 2006 manual trans. I think before 30K but could be wrong.
-SC 

VW Service interval on the plug is at 20k and then again at 60k, etc...
http://www.vw.com/dealer/Maint...print


----------



## gee tea eye V (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (magilson)*

great thread, thanks for all the helpful info guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (gee tea eye V)*

DIY on PCV valve? did i miss it?! Doing this monday night..


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (corradodonato)*

I wouldn't use that spark plug until someone shows it actually has some sort of benefit.
Let's pretend something strange happens to your car and they look at your one heat range cooler plug. "Hmm, I think this was caused by the incorrect spark plug being installed in your car."
And all for what? I know when you gain enough power you're supposed to switch to a range colder, but that's normally only if the combustion chamber temps are getting too high and you need to prevent pinging or predetonation, and honestly I doubt that this is the case.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_I wouldn't use that spark plug until someone shows it actually has some sort of benefit.
Let's pretend something strange happens to your car and they look at your one heat range cooler plug. "Hmm, I think this was caused by the incorrect spark plug being installed in your car."
And all for what? I know when you gain enough power you're supposed to switch to a range colder, but that's normally only if the combustion chamber temps are getting too high and you need to prevent pinging or predetonation, and honestly I doubt that this is the case.
It's almost common knowledge that you run a colder plug when you have a signifigant hp increase. The NA rule of thumb (the V8 mentality) is 1 heat range colder per 100hp. I would think a chipped 2.0t would need like to see a colder plug with a chip alone (stage 2 at least), you're working that little motor prettay hard with that turbo spinning it's little heart out.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (blackvento36)*

I just picked up the NGK plugs, they were gapped to .26, I had to open them a little.
Edit: I just put them in, they did make a noticeable difference. All of the stock plugs had white residue on the electrodes, indicating they were overheated. The car runs a good deal smoother now.


_Modified by blackvento36 at 2:50 PM 5-26-2007_


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (blackvento36)*

I just got a set from the local advanced auto parts for 6.96 a plug


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (juicedvr6)*

There is a "G" DV out now. I do not know the part number.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_There is a "G" DV out now. I do not know the part number. 

Look in my sig.


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

so for an 06 GLI the NGK BKR7EIX is going to give the best response?


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_Below is a list which has been compiled of the most popular and/or effective solutions to common problems associated with the 2.0T FSI for both stock and "chipped" vehicles. 
Always compare the part numbers from these items to the parts on YOUR car - you may already have the latest part.
Please post with additional part numbers, fixes, and new products to help keep this as current as possible!









*Spark Plugs:* 
NGK BKR7EIX (Iridium, one heat range cooler than factory plugs)
_Source: http://www.sparkplugs.com 
Price: ~$35.00 (4 Spark Plugs) including shipping
_
A plug gap of .028-.030 seems to be performing quite well. The NGK BKR7EIX plugs are gapped at .030 right out of the box.

*Diverter Valve:*
Revised "C" Diverter Valve - 06F 145 710 C
_Source: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0tfix
Price: $51.95 (ON SALE as of 1/8/2007)_

*"Improved" PCV Valve ("Pressure Regulator Valve") and Related Parts*
Valve - 06F 129 101 G

_ Source: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0tfix
Price: $51.95_
Gasket - 06F 103 483 E
_Source: Http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0tfix
Price: $35.95_
Hose - 06F 103 215 A
_ Source: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0tfix
Price: $42.95_

_Modified by (mkV)Jetta2.0t at 3:11 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

They had problems because crew217's original information mentioned nothing about the updated hose. If you use the new OEM "G" PCV valve, you NEED the new hose.
If you're running my fix, and having no problems, you don't need any other parts.
If you're running my fix, have no boost problems, but still see oil coming from the oil fill area... then either *you need the updated hose*, or you can go with the full blown OEM PCV assembly (PCV, hose, gasket) and ditch my solution.

That hose was exactly what I ordered. The car runs like a champ with the checkvalve, but still puts out oil. Also ordered me an additional mcmaster valve, they're just too cheap compared to the G PCV.


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

on sparkplugs.com the BKR7EIX is not a plug listed as an application for the GLI or the FSI morotr just a bunch of audi's, has anyone else tried this plug before in their 2.0tfsi?


----------



## desean81 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VduBdriver_GLI* »_on sparkplugs.com the BKR7EIX is not a plug listed as an application for the GLI or the FSI morotr just a bunch of audi's, has anyone else tried this plug before in their 2.0tfsi?

I'm currently running this plug in my GTI (Revo Stg.1 93oct Program) with no problems.


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

and if i were to go ahead and buy them from there how do i gap them correctly or are they fine as they are stock?


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

ok thanks, does it run smoother? did you have to gap it yourself or was it fine how it was?


----------



## desean81 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VduBdriver_GLI* »_ok thanks, does it run smoother? did you have to gap it yourself or was it fine how it was?

To be honest, I haven't noticed a difference at all - and you cannot gap these plugs - use them as they come right out of the box they're pregapped to the correct measurement. Most plugs these days you can't gap because the electrode is so small and brittle that you'll damage/break it if you try.


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (desean81)*

was the install difficult? just a hex spark plug ratchet extension? or did it requre special tools?


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

and you have the NGK BKR7EIX? just to be sure before i order them up and all, lol


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2390253
in here the guys are using .28 gapped ngk iridiums what going to treat the Fsi the best or does it even really matter?


----------



## TycoGTI (Aug 17, 2006)

I just installed mine last week. THe install is pretty straight forward, the only thing is getting each coilpack out requires a pretty hefty yank. The only tools are a spark plug socket and ratchet and a flathead screwdriver for the tabs on the ignition rail thingy.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (TycoGTI)*

I found that taking some metal wire (or even bending a paper clip) and sliding it under the lip of the coil, then using a pair of pliars to grad the wire from the top works like a charm. Seems to give you the leverage to pull them straight out with a little wiggle. I get mine out in about 10 secs this way.


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

but whats with all this gapping everyone is talking about? does it matter that much? .28 to a .30 or .32?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

I bought the BKR6EIX and they're gapped to .30. I beleive the BKR7EIX are also gapped to .30.
My car runs very smooth at idle now, before it was a little rough because I had so many miles on the stock plugs. I highly doubt the ngk's are WAY better then the oem bosch plugs, so any difference you see will either be from going with a ranger colder plug, or the fact its a new plug vs an older one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

just got the plugs gonna putem in this weekend, will let you guys know what all happens, lol


----------



## beetle john (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

i have a 07 fahrenheit dsg with 1,000 miles with apr 93 octane,milltek tb,i was reading about the spark plug upgrade.would anyone recommend me to upgrade to the bkr7eix.i have a new set of bkr6eix on the shelf from my previous car,are these plugs similar.what else should i look into upgrading due prone to failure on the fsi 2.0 many thanx in advance.any info and help will be appreciated


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

I think I'm all hooked up already with a 2008 GTI. Do I need these parts?


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (rippie74)*

Just incase you were wondering full price its

NGK IX iridium 2667 BKR7EIX 4 $8.00 - $32.00 
total $40.38 

on sparkplugs.com


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (FuN:TuRBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FuN:TuRBO* »_Just incase you were wondering full price its

NGK IX iridium 2667 BKR7EIX 4 $8.00 - $32.00 
total $40.38 

on sparkplugs.com


You can get them for about $34 including shipping from rockauto.com as well.
Very happy with them in my stage 1 REVO 2.0T. Less timing pull and smoother idle.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_Very happy with them in my stage 1 REVO 2.0T. Less timing pull and smoother idle.

How have your cold starts been with the colder weather? Its been taking longer and longer to start as the temps drop and I'm thinking it might be time to move away from stock.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_
How have your cold starts been with the colder weather? Its been taking longer and longer to start as the temps drop and I'm thinking it might be time to move away from stock.

I've had no problems, fires up almost instantly. Been in the high 30's here in the morning lately.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_I've had no problems, fires up almost instantly. Been in the high 30's here in the morning lately. 

That is about the temps here in the morning too. I think I might order a set of these and have them thrown in when I get an oil change in a week.
Edit: Ordered










_Modified by milan616 at 12:16 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (milan616)*

can you run a colder plug when still stock? my car is all stock but I plan to flash with revo in spring. I drive the hell out of it now though so I would not be surprised if they are overheated. I am getting rough starts with 30K so I have to replace with something. Just don't want to replace with stock just to change again in spring. Thanks


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (vdubobsession)*

replaced plugs and the car shows no real noticable difference


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

Replaced my plugs as well a week and a half ago, and there is a slight, but noticeable difference. My outgoing stock plugs were almost white, I'm guessing due to the leaner running nature of Revo. Cold starts are a wee bit smoother and sitting idle is perfectly smooth now. Before if I was waiting around at say a drive through you could feel the engine "shudder" every now and then. Since the swap no more of that. Now of course this could just be due to the fact that they are NEW plugs, and not just because they are a range colder. I'll put a status update on here in a few months/thousand or two miles. 
Edit: The car also feels quicker to get up and go, but thats probably due to the oil change of all things. The car has only seen Castrol (from dealership) and Mobil 1 (x5k changes) so far, but the shop I took it to recently threw Pentosin in. Maybe its all people around here say its cracked up to be.


_Modified by milan616 at 7:15 AM 11-19-2007_


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (2 liter weedeater T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 liter weedeater T* »_Do the 07s have upgraded dv and/or pcv?

bump for answer.....and also....how about 08....do we still have the same DV or PCV or has VWOA upgraded that in later models yet?


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (vdubobsession)*

You will see once flashed, that without running a stage colder, You will get a lot and I mean a lot of misfires. I would be prepared to buy upgraded plugs and coils when doing the reflash. You'll save yourself alot of headache with the CEL. As well as run smoother.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (Autockr989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autockr989* »_You will see once flashed, that without running a stage colder, You will get a lot and I mean a lot of misfires. I would be prepared to buy upgraded plugs and coils when doing the reflash. You'll save yourself alot of headache with the CEL. As well as run smoother. 

That is hyperbole. There are tons of people running around with programming and everything else stock just fine. No CELs, no misfiring, no headaches worth noting. Yes colder plugs will help reduce timing pull and probably give you a smoother idle with programming, but there isn't any reason to tell people to buy new plugs (and coil packs?! are you serious?) if they choose to get a basic tune.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

X2


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Chipped 2.0T Preventative Maintenance (milan616)*

First of all, I didn't tell anyone to go switch or buy anything. I'm just saying the issues that I have had from doing the tuning and the solutions that I was told and that worked for me. They can do whatever they want. It's funny how everything turns into a F*#$$#ckin arguement on this forum.


----------



## nemisis41 (Jul 21, 2008)

milan616 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Autockr989* »_You will see once flashed, that without running a stage colder, You will get a lot and I mean a lot of misfires. I would be prepared to buy upgraded plugs and coils when doing the reflash. You'll save yourself alot of headache with the CEL. As well as run smoother.
> 
> That is hyperbole. There are tons of people running around with programming and everything else stock just fine. No CELs, no misfiring, no headaches worth noting. Yes colder plugs will help reduce timing pull and probably give you a smoother idle with programming, but there isn't any reason to tell people to buy new plugs (and coil packs?! are you serious?) if they choose to get a basic tune.


At stage 1 no prob with stock plugs, but once I switched to stage 2 the stock plugs started having misfires,so i switched problem solved, really makes a difference when i use the 100 octane setting, just my personal expirience eace:


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

OK, i have a few questions...
*1).* I have a totaly stock (engine wise) 2007 Audi A3, and plan to get a Revo stage 1 flash this December when my local dealer has a sale on it. I need new spark plugs now, so should i just buy new OEM plugs now, and switch to the NGK one steop colder plugs when i get the flash, or just get the NGK's now? 
*2).* Will they cuase a problem on a stock tuned engine?
*3).* On long road trips, my car keeps throwing Random missfire codes, this only happens on long hauls of 6 hours or more, its never a problem on a daily basis. My dealer refuses to address the issue and just points at poor fuel quality, even tho i only use Shell, Gate, or BP fuel. Its happened on more than one occasion. Would the one step colder plugs help this problem or make it worse?


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

SorryIfarted said:


> OK, i have a few questions...
> *1).* I have a totaly stock (engine wise) 2007 Audi A3, and plan to get a Revo stage 1 flash this December when my local dealer has a sale on it. I need new spark plugs now, so should i just buy new OEM plugs now, and switch to the NGK one steop colder plugs when i get the flash, or just get the NGK's now?
> *2).* Will they cuase a problem on a stock tuned engine?
> *3).* On long road trips, my car keeps throwing Random missfire codes, this only happens on long hauls of 6 hours or more, its never a problem on a daily basis. My dealer refuses to address the issue and just points at poor fuel quality, even tho i only use Shell, Gate, or BP fuel. Its happened on more than one occasion. Would the one step colder plugs help this problem or make it worse?


 Anyone?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

SorryIfarted said:


> OK, i have a few questions...
> *1).* I have a totaly stock (engine wise) 2007 Audi A3, and plan to get a Revo stage 1 flash this December when my local dealer has a sale on it. I need new spark plugs now, so should i just buy new OEM plugs now, and switch to the NGK one steop colder plugs when i get the flash, or just get the NGK's now?
> *2).* Will they cuase a problem on a stock tuned engine?
> *3).* On long road trips, my car keeps throwing Random missfire codes, this only happens on long hauls of 6 hours or more, its never a problem on a daily basis. My dealer refuses to address the issue and just points at poor fuel quality, even tho i only use Shell, Gate, or BP fuel. Its happened on more than one occasion. Would the one step colder plugs help this problem or make it worse?


 I have been Revo Stage 1 since 25k miles and now at 118k miles. I have only used the standard range plugs, not gone colder. I think your problem is related to something else. Have you replaced the coils? I believe there was a "recall" where Audi would replace them for free (I had already done them). If they would do them for free it might solve the problem and save you some money.


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a slight miss and some hesitation on Revo 1. One set of NGK BKR7EIX's later and both issues were sorted out.


----------



## tarikata_cs (Mar 29, 2009)

PCV fix is efective if change it with check valve.The instalation is easy. 

If the rule is proper- up power with 100hp 1 step colder...so with KO4 stage 3 ~ 350hp maybe BKR6IX will work, BKR7EIX also. 

How much you thing is life in this plug (BKR7EIX)When is need to change? Hit 22.000 miles is it time to change?


----------



## Radoslav Trahanov (Oct 22, 2011)

*Need update links do not work! PLEASE!​*


----------

